# Sunset on Halloween



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Dose anybody remember last year sombody posted something up that tells what time the sun will set and it will be dark on Halloween. You could type in your city and it would tell you what time. I wanted to see what it is going to be this year. They still have this stupid day light savings time.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

here is a page you can check your city's sunrise, sunset times.
this year daylight savings will not end until the first sunday in november.
that means dark comes an hour later for halloween than last year. 
Location Selection for Sunrise Sunset Calendar


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

try this:
Ask.com Search Engine - Better Web Search


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

I was just thinking about this as I was mowing the yard a few minutes ago.

This stinks like yesterdays diapers.

Congress, the fine group that brought us low flush toilets and tried to solve our energy issues by moving around daylight savings time.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I saved the sunset link..Really good to have. I agree Haliner....they should have left things alone. It takes me weeks to adjust to time change. 

thanks for the link.


----------

